# Welcome To The New Forum!



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the RC Competition Magazine discussion thread, a new forum for a new online magazine.
This forum is open for discussion of any and all content on www.RCCompetitionMag.com 
Please stay on topic, keep it clean and enjoy.

Mark Lutes
Publisher
www.RCCompetitionMag.com


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks great. Looking forward to reading the articles.

RC


----------



## K_Spec_RC (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff Mark! I'm really looking forward to working more with you and the rest of the contributors. 

Keith Fitzgerald


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Mark,

Good job, saw it a few weeks ago after I received an email...


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

Checked it out briefly...looking forward to more!!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I tried to browse the magazine but received a message that I needed to update to Internet Explorer 7 since I am on 6. However 7 only works correctly with Vista and does not work with XP at all; and I have XP. Just thought you would want to know. There are lots of users out there who don't use 7 yet.


----------



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> I tried to browse the magazine but received a message that I needed to update to Internet Explorer 7 since I am on 6. However 7 only works correctly with Vista and does not work with XP at all; and I have XP. Just thought you would want to know. There are lots of users out there who don't use 7 yet.


I will check into this and see what we can do....thanks!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

IE7 works with windows XP just fine... I run it. No worries there. The site works "ok" in IE6, but IE7 does make it work too. PS, Nice site and can't wait for more to come. It however does "eat" a bit more ram memory when processing and running, but not so much to degrade your system. If you don't like the way IE7 runs, you can always uninstall it. I'd be happy to assist you if need be... 

You must however have at LEAST Service Pack 2 (or SP3..which is just SP2 with EVERY SINGLE UPDATE rolled into one) installed for IE7 to install properly. If you have been keeping up to date with updates from Microsoft, SP2 should have been installed a long time ago.

Oh, and if you must know, I am an Information Technology analyst doing "computing" day-in-day-out for a living. 

RCCOMP, I will send you a PM regarding something. Thanks.

-RCMits


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

Very cool website, I'M sort of new (back in rc after 15 years)and great to see a straight forward online mag like yours to look up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

I had to let the cat out of the bag, lol


swtour said:


> Mark,
> 
> Good job, saw it a few weeks ago after I received an email...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Nice work!


----------



## Heatseeker (Sep 8, 2006)

I registered on the website but I haven't received the email to complete it. I tried forgot my password and it says it mailed me a new one but I don't get an email. Nothing in bulk mail either.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have XP with SP 2 installed and have auto updates set from Microsoft. When I installed IE 7, then Yahoo would not work. Yahoo knows that and states it is a MS problem with IE 7 not working with XP and their drivers. 

I will just wait and install Vista and then IE 7 later.


----------



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

We are checking on the Explorer 6 and 7 issue.

heetseeker...send me an email and I will check on your registration issue
[email protected]

Thanks guys....still a few bugs but we should be able to work them out quickly.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Running XP SP2 and IE7, no problems with the site or Yahoo here.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

nutz4rc.. you're using the Yahoo/SBC DSL Browser (that combines their custom browser) along with Yahoo on the SBC DSL Service?

Did you try the Ie7 "optimized" for Yahoo! ? http://downloads.yahoo.com/internetexplorer/index.php

Did you also update your Yahoo! SBC/DSL Browser? 
http://edit.client.yahoo.com/sbc/update_center?.c=dsl

If all in all, you HAVE to use the Yahoo-build-browser (which isn't compatible with alot of sites.. even though it is just an overlay of Ie6 with custom yahoo/sbc programming)...

I would then suggest to use Firefox, if you have to use the Yahoo browser.. and you want to check out this site.

Keep your Yahoo! DSL Browser, and then use Firefox. The site works fine in Firefox, IE7, and is a bit "tipsy" in IE6 it seems.....

As you know, web programmers can't POSSIBLY account for every flavor browser out there. I don't have the Yahoo!SBC browser, but I did successfully work on a local guys computer with IE7 and install the newest DSL browser on top of that and it seems to work fine.

Let me know if I can help you nutzy.


----------



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

*Bloggers Wanted*

I would also like to extend an invitation to anyone that would like to share some of their racing experience...testing, race events, etc. through their own blog. 
You only need to set up a user account which gives you access to your user profile page and the blogs.

Thanks
Mark Lutes
www.RCCompetitionMag.com


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

Not a bad idea Mark! Members can also post videos of their races as well to share as well. 

-Brad


----------



## rccomp (Jul 18, 2008)

SEPTEMBER ISSUE IS ONLINE

Still waiting on a couple of items but come on over and check it out. Feel free to start discussions on here.

Mark
www.RCCompetitionMag.com


----------

